# One of our members has an intersting trade



## hvaclover

This is what henny posted as his job title to register here.


About hennyWhat is your HVAC related field/trade:Retrofitting SO2 refrigeration systems:shifty: 


what do you guys think.


----------



## henny

hvaclover said:


> About henny What is your HVAC related field/trade:Retrofitting SO2 refrigeration systems:shifty: what do you guys think.


Maybe you'd like to come for a visit and huff some R-764 with me. It's a wonderful experience.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## hvaclover

Domestic refrigs. Not S02 but either a cfc or 134A or other tirenary blend.

Your taking to a guy who worked on REAL SO2 system with gas mask.


----------



## henny

hvaclover said:


> Your taking to a guy who worked on REAL SO2 system with gas mask.


Are you sure the mask didn't leak:laughing:


----------



## hvaclover

If it did we would not be having this conversation.

Why are you an HVAC poser? Do you adore the skill level of someone you are trying to impress?


----------



## DuMass

So, with an SO2 system… if you had a leak, you would first smell something similar to rotten egg?? Or not.


----------



## hvaclover

DuMass said:


> So, with an SO2 system… if you had a leak, you would first smell something similar to rotten egg?? Or not.


Depends on the concentration. itll burn your lungs cause as it comes into contact with lung moisture it will turn to hydrochloric acid.


----------



## henny

DuMass said:


> So, with an SO2 system… if you had a leak, you would first smell something similar to rotten egg?? Or not.


More like a few dozen rotten eggs!! I can see how these SO2 refrigerators could have killed people. They're like chemical weapons inside a typical 1920's or 1930's home.

Major leak, small home, residents all sleeping and they could wake up dead. 

Fortunately they were well built units.

The HVAC guys of this era must have had it pretty rough working on these things.


----------



## hvaclover

henny said:


> More like a few dozen rotten eggs!! I can see how these SO2 refrigerators could have killed people. They're like chemical weapons inside a typical 1920's or 1930's home.
> 
> Major leak, small home, residents all sleeping and they could wake up dead.
> 
> Fortunately they were well built units.
> 
> The HVAC guys of this era must have had it pretty rough working on these things.


Chemical weapon?
There you go showing your lack of knowledge you friggin poser.

SO2 used the evap as a metering device, flooded evap. They never held enough gas to clear a home of residents. 

I worked on plenty of them so I know where for I speak.

You sir, are not a bonified hvac person and should be thrown off this site.


----------



## DuMass

hvaclover said:


> Depends on the concentration. itll burn your lungs cause as it comes into contact with lung moisture it will turn to hydrochloric acid.


Sweet stuff!! I can see why it’s not too prevalent anymore.


----------



## henny

hvaclover said:


> Depends on the concentration. itll burn your lungs cause as it comes into contact with lung moisture it will turn to hydrochloric acid.


You're confused. SO2 + Water = Sulfuric Acid


----------



## henny

hvaclover said:


> SO2 used the evap as a metering device, flooded evap. They never held enough gas to clear a home of residents.


Actually the metering device was a float. They typically had about 3-5 lbs of SO2.

An evaporator leak wasn't as risky as a condensor leak. (ie high pressure side)

Nasty stuff


----------



## hvaclover

That's what I said.


----------



## hvaclover

henny said:


> Actually the metering device was a float. They typically had about 3-5 lbs of SO2.
> 
> An evaporator leak wasn't as risky as a condensor leak. (ie high pressure side)
> 
> Nasty stuff


Low side float, get it right. A low side float is fed at the rate SO2 evaporated off.

Low side leak wasn't as bad as a condenser? You're kiddin right? The evap was all filled with liquid. And since evacuation procedures were'nt as refined as they are now the evap is the place they were most likely to burn thru.

You say there were pounds of SO2. I disagree. The most i ever charged was 1 1/2 lbs into a system after a an evap repair. SO2 would pour like a faucet.


----------



## henny

hvaclover said:


> Low side float, get it right. A low side float is fed at the rate SO2 evaporated off.


Yes, but what feeds the float. It's the high side of the compressor and that's where a condenser leak can quickly fill a room with potentially deadly SO2 gas.

The evaporator is rather safe. Beside that SO2 evaporates under negative pressure. That means that evaporators typically rot out since moisture get's drawn in on the low side.



> You say there were pounds of SO2. I disagree. The most i ever charged was 1 1/2 lbs into a system after a an evap repair.


Whatever. The actual data says otherwise.


----------



## hvaclover

It that book what I think it is?


----------



## hvaclover

The evaporator is rather safe. Beside that SO2 evaporates under negative pressure. That means that evaporators typically rot out since moisture get's drawn in on the low side.



Assuming the penetration does not occur on the off cycle.

Most SO2 evap leaks occurred on the off cycle with the evap pressure in the positive.


----------



## nicktech

i love these old monitor top frigs. i've got an old 1930's ish GE refrigerating machine with SO2. all original parts except the wiring. it's in my garage keeps the bubbly cold!


----------



## DuMass

I will say one thing… henny sure has a niche market there…. Something I often wish I could find. :thumbsup:
I’m just wondering though… who is purchasing these restored units other than maybe Hollywood studios for movie props?

Also wondering, as major appliances go, if these restored units aren’t Energy Star rated or powered from either wind, solar or fairy dust… won’t Obama’s proposed energy policy tax them into non-existence? :laughing:


----------



## nicktech

DuMass said:


> I will say one thing… henny sure has a niche market there…. Something I often wish I could find. :thumbsup:
> I’m just wondering though… who is purchasing these restored units other than maybe Hollywood studios for movie props?
> 
> Also wondering, as major appliances go, if these restored units aren’t Energy Star rated or powered from either wind, solar or fairy dust… won’t Obama’s proposed energy policy tax them into non-existence? :laughing:


lol!
i tell ya what if anything they make a great furniture/conversation peice. i've got a bar in my house between the kitchen and dinning room, and id love to have one of them in the bar.


----------



## hvaclover

BAH HUMBUG:furious:


Don't worry guys.. just bein' me:blink:


----------



## mechanicalDvr

henny said:


> Are you sure the mask didn't leak:laughing:


 
I think that was the problem.


----------



## hvaclover

mechanicalDvr said:


> I think that was the problem.


----------



## DuMass

hvaclover said:


>


I'm going to make an 8 X 11 print of that pic and hang it over my workbench!
I think I'll subtitle it, "...and the horse you rode in on" :laughing:


----------



## hvaclover

DuMass said:


> I'm going to make an 8 X 11 print of that pic and hang it over my workbench!
> I think I'll subtitle it, "...and the horse you rode in on" :laughing:



More like "And the vein you swung in on.":yes:


----------



## mechanicalDvr

hvaclover said:


> More like "And the vein you swung in on.":yes:


 
Do you mean "VINE"? Never seen anyone swing on a vein, kinda small for gripping with a human hand. 

Secondly, I wish I had the time to search for images and interesting things to post as you do. It amazes me sometimes. You ar ethe king of copy and paste if nothing else.


----------



## hvaclover

mechanicalDvr said:


> Do you mean "VINE"? Never seen anyone swing on a vein, kinda small for gripping with a human hand.
> 
> Secondly, I wish I had the time to search for images and interesting things to post as you do. It amazes me sometimes. You ar ethe king of copy and paste if nothing else.


Spell check error. And yes I do have more time on my hands than I'd like.

We have 15% unemployment . It's unseasonably cool. It's very slow. Now go have a cup of coffee and a banana.


----------



## mechanicalDvr

hvaclover said:


> Spell check error. And yes I do have more time on my hands than I'd like.
> 
> We have 15% unemployment . It's unseasonably cool. It's very slow. Now go have a cup of coffee and a banana.


 
Come on over I have your "banana" for you right here.


----------

